# Mitchell



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

I am in need of a trip lever spring for a 306 spinning reel, and a drag knob for a 30bt baitcaster. Is there anyone who has parts? Thank you for any assistance


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I've always gotten my parts off ebay. You can usually find some fair priced stuff on there, even donor reels for what you'd expect to pay for just the part. Good luck.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

I get most of my Mitchell parts from The Fisher-Man. Failing him I use most anyone on e-bay, just be sure you check their “Shipping & Handling” charges.

www.thefisher-man.com


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Ya send mike - thefisherman an email and he'll hook you up. Or get a manual for it and you won't have to worry about it again. There is still a few around and I think the fisherman is selling some again. You can also check mitchellparts.com or sometimes some people on ecpff.com have 'em if you ask around.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*mitchell parts*

I have a lot of Mitchell parts though would be easier to get the reel from you so I can try to match the parts correctly. Many of mine are unmarked so not sure if I could match it correctly without the reel. I am on Perdido Key, Steve, 287-5869


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for your help Steve. Those parts did the trick!! Anyone else who needs parts for older reels....call Steve. Nice shop!!:thumbup:


----------

